# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  sexing dart frogs?

## Wicked frogs

how do i tell which is female or male i got 4 blue darts 2 about a year and 2 6-10 months the ones that are about a year or more are big in size and the colors are crazy blue the other 2 small ones are darker blue and much smaller i can post pics but i have asked before and no one really responded lmk thanks.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I believe the only way to tell the sex of these is when the males call. You may be able to spot nuptial pads, but this would involve handling them because there is just about no way to see the pads while they're roaming around their tank.

----------


## Don

Here is a link to some info on darts including sexing.  Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Poison Dart Frog Care

I think on your darts the toe pads will be the most obvious.  The male will have round toe pads and the female will have more pointed toes on the front.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Here is a link to some info on darts including sexing.  Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Poison Dart Frog Care
> 
> I think on your darts the toe pads will be the most obvious.  The male will have round toe pads and the female will have more pointed toes on the front.


I didn't know this about Darts. Is this the same for all species?

----------


## Don

Grif,  not really.  Some have more defined features such as their toes, where others are easier to determine by the shape of the body.

The guide on Josh's site has some good pics and points out obvious features to look for.

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Wicked frogs

Thanks guys i am going to look into it thanks for the help!  :Smile:

----------


## Will

I know that by viewing the guide on Joshs frogs it was more then obvious that I had 2 Cobalt Males.  Joshs guide and the pics are very helpful!

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Can you post photos of the frogs? How old are they? If they are a year or older, post photos of front toe pads.

----------

